# cpt code 45330 & 45333



## ilvchopin (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Holidays to all! Does anyone get paid on 45333,flex sig w hot forceps/bipolar cautery, when billed with 45330,flex sig w or w/o collect specimen? when modifier 59 is appended to 45330? Where can I find  Medicare lcd or ncd on this topic? Thanks

Sorry, I realized can't use those two together, since needed 45331-59 with the 45333, so rebilling that way. Thanks anyway.


----------

